# Hm, a quicky.



## Ery (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know....is it acceptable?
It was long time since i used photoshop lol..


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks sexy to me.  Can't make out the name very well, though. Maybe a darker stroke or something.

Thanks for sharing it though because I have signatures disabled because I consider them obnoxious.


----------



## JPH (Jun 19, 2007)

You did a good job on that. Better than me atleast...


----------



## Ery (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh, thanks for the replys.


And, spokerope, it was pretty hard to make the text look good with more darknesshh!


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Radivax @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> Oh, thanks for the replys.
> 
> 
> And, spokerope, it was pretty hard to make the text look good with more darknesshh!



Fair enough.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 20, 2007)

It's busy, there's a lot going on in there but I like it


----------

